# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Humor nga Adriano-10

## Adriano-10

Kush dreqin me mesoi Ineternetin, se s'po di me c'fare eshte realiteti

Kur hy ne Chat haroj te dal, aty mesova qe kusherira ime ka 3 jave qe ka lindur djal

Nuk ri dot pa hyre perdite ne Internet, kurse tek gjyshja kam pa shkuar plot 2 vjet

Nuk le femer pa ngacmuar ne Forum, sa nuk me del koha as per te fjetur gjum

Kerkoj gjithe diten te gjej nje Portal, s'me inetereson se kam shtruar gjyshin ne spital

I them Mirmengjes c'do dite nje shoku ne Irlanden e Veriut, ehhh... ta dini ju... kam 4 muaj pa pare komshiun

Pyes c'do dite Sugan c'fare ngjyre i ka veshur breket, dhe nuk pyes mamane c'fare ka gatuar per dreke

Ne MSN kam femra dhe nga Zelanda e Re, dhe nuk kam kohe te dal me shoket as per nje kafe

I njoh gjithe Shetet vetem nga IP-ia, dhe nuk di ne c'vit eshte cliruar Shqiperia

E lashe gjithe leket ne Ineternet Caffe, kur propozoj nje femer i them: Ajd dalim nje xhiro se nuk kam lek per kafe


*Marre nga nje faqe humori.*

----------


## Adriano-10

*ELEMENTI:* GRUAJA 
*SIMBOLI:* "GR" 
*ZBULOI:* ADEMI 
*PESHA ATOMIKE:* optimale 54kg ndryshon prej 40-200 kg. 

ELEMENTI MUND TE GJENDET: më së shumti në pjesë më urbane 

*PËRBËRJA FIZIKE*: 
Sipërfaqja e ngjyrosur, më se shpeshti e lyer me preparate kozmetike 
Shkrihet nëse veprohet me të në mënyre të duhur 
E idhët nëse e përdorë personi i gabuar 
Elementi vështirë gjindet në gjendje virgjërore 
Bërtet nëse bëhet shtypje në vendin e caktuar 

*PËRBËRJA KIMIKE:* 
Lehtë bashkëdyzohet me ari, argjend dhe me metalet tjera fisnike si dhe me guar te qëmueshem si diamantet dhe gjevahirët tjerë 
Absorbon sasi të mëdha të materialeve të shtrenjta 
Mund të eksplodoj përnjëherë nëse nuk e paralajmroni dhe pa kurrfarë arsye shpërthen 
Nuk shkrihet në ujë por aktivitetet ju rriten nëse mbushet me alkohol 
Êshtë elementi me efikas që shërben për zvoglimin e sasis së parave që njeriu ka zbuluar 

*PËRDORIMI MË I SHPESHT:* 
Para se gjithash si zbukurim, posaqërisht në automobila luksoz 
Medikament shumë i mirë për relaksim 
Send shumë efikas për larje, pastrim të shtëpis 

*DUKURIT TJERA:* 
Skuqet kur te takohet pa ambalazh 
Zverdhet kur vendoset afër ndonjë elementi më i mirë i të njejtës grup 

*RREZIQET:* 
Element shumë i rrezikshëm, përveq në dorë të specialistave (fakersave) është ilegale të posedohet me shumë se një (gr), edhe pse mundet të posedohen edhe më shumë me kusht që të mbahen ne lokacione te ndryshme. 


_P.S: 
Gruaja është sikur vendi ne teatër apo në kino (më të mirat gjithmonë janë të zëna)_

----------


## Adriano-10

Hashimi dhe Rugova ne MSN

----------


## Adriano-10

Hashimi SHAULINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

----------


## Adriano-10

Hashimi duke luajtur Counter Strike

----------


## Adriano-10

Rugova, i ndjere  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Adriano-10

Lidhja e Drakullave te Kosoves.

----------


## Adriano-10

Papa dhe Bushi

----------


## Adriano-10

Ngushellimet ne Athine  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Adriano-10

Sala dhe Ceopsi, cili me i madh?

----------


## Adriano-10

Policia dhe siguria

----------


## Adriano-10

Pullat postale....

----------


## Adriano-10

Pavarsia kerkohet edhe ne kete menyre...

----------


## Adriano-10

Thaci dhe Daci, cili eshte ma i forti  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Adriano-10

Ja si dilet ne protesta.

----------


## ideus

Keshtu do te dukej New York po te ishte Edi Rama kryetar  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Adriano-10

Ashiqare spiun i UN-it. Kai Aide krejt po ju tregon atyre në New York - çka nuk po bojmë

----------


## Adriano-10

............................

----------


## FierAkja143

kujt nuk i pelqen kjo photo?? 
e perdora ne nje projec nje here qe fliste per "familjen model" dhe u shkri mesusi ju a ka treguar te gjith mesusve te tjer  :buzeqeshje:  mire dihet qe mora 100%  :sarkastik:

----------


## Adriano-10

Ministri e ka ngrirë postin, por nuk e ka ngrirë rrogen. Kryeministri e ka shansen me ja "mrdhi" krejt.

----------

